# Intel WiFi adapter is not detected after install

## latenightz

So, I just setup Gentoo Linux today, and during the install, I was able to use wifi. Towards the end of the handbook, it mentions wpa_supplicant and all that, which I installed using Emerge. However, once I start up Gentoo, it doesn't detect my wifi adapter. Is there something else I need to install? I heard that using System Rescue CD worked on the installation, but what about after?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

latenightz,

Welcome to Gentoo

You will need WiFi support it the kernel including the device driver for your hardware.

Firmware may be required too.

This Wiki page is worth a read. for your specific card we need to see the output of

```
lspci -nnk
```

or 

```
lsusb
```

Whichever shows your card.

----------

## NathanZachary

Hello,

If you look at `dmesg`, do you see any reference to your wireless adapter?  Any mention of something like 'wlan' or something similar?  If you don't see any reference to your wireless adapter, then you don't have support for it in your kernel.  If you do see it mentioned, that will provide some indication of the problem.  For instance, some wireless adapters require firmware.  If you're able to provide more information about your adapter, we can provide more specific troubleshooting.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## bleibeidl

Try downgrading to the latest kernel of the 5.12 series if you are at 5.13 already.

There has been a regression regarding intel wifi and bluetooth drivers in 5.13.

----------

## dmpogo

Lots of suggestions ...

BuI find easier to start with

lspci -v

once you booted.    Is you adapter (which I expect to be listed in the output),   has iwlwifi   assigned as kernel driver

Here is example of my case

```

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 88)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 8265

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 131

        Memory at ec100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-28-f8-ff-ff-dd-5c-07

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

If you do not see any of the last too lines,  that means the support is either not build into kernel or  it failed to use it (such as module is not loaded).     Then check dmesg for the lines around iwlwifi.

----------

